# REVENTTE IPHONE ET COMPTE APPLE STORE?



## NIGHTBIRDY (18 Décembre 2009)

BONJOUR.

VOILA, JE VIENS DE M ACHETER LE 3GS ET DOIT REVENDRE MON IPHONE 3G? MAIS JE NE VOUDRAIS PAS QUE MON PRENEUR FASSE DES ACHATS DEPUIS L APPLE STORE AVEC MON COMPTE! JE NE VEUX PAS DESACTIVER MON COMPTE PUISQUE JE CONTINUERAIS DE L UTILISER AVEC MON NOUVEL IPHONE.
EST CE QUE QUELQU UN SAIT COMMENT EMPECHER CELA? J AI REGARDER DANS MON COMPTE ITUNES ON PEUT MODIFIER SA CARTE BANCAIRE MAIS RIEN CONCERNANT MON PB§! A TOUS LES REVENDEURS D IPHONE D OCCASION, LE PB DOIT SE POSER????
PLEASE HELP ME CAR JE DOIS L ENVOYER TRES VITE!


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Si tu pouvais "EVITER DE HURLER" écrire tout en majuscules = crier

Bon il te faut comprendre une chose c'est que ton compte apple store n'est pas lier à ton iphone.

Il te suffit de ré-initialiser le téléphone et de ne pas le re-synchroniser et toutes tes données seront effacées. (contacts, e-mail, mots de passe )

Tu peux ré-initialiser le téléphone sans même le brancher il te suffit:

De maintenir le bouton "Accueil" appuyé pendant environ 6 secondes, jusqu'à ce que l'écran de l'accueil apparaisse.
Pour effectuer le reset de l'appareil, il faut ensuite maintenir appuyés simultanément les boutons "Veille" (bouton du dessus) et "Accueil" pendant une dizaine de secondes, jusqu'à ce que le logo Apple (la pomme) apparaisse.

La procédure de ré-initialisation peut durer en moyenne 1H


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2009)

Salut, avant toute chose évite les MAJUSCULES, pour résoudre ton problème il te suffit de mettre ton iphone à zéro, ton compte ne sera alors plus dans la mémoire de l'iphone.


----------



## NIGHTBIRDY (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, cela va m être très utile!Notez que je prends note de ne plus écrire en Maj, la touche était restée verouilée, mais je ne savais pas que c était agressif!?  ;-) anyway, je le saurais pour les prochaines discussions!
Bon, je vais faire ca ce matin;
J'ai une autre petite question, lorsque j ai synchronisé mon iphone afin de mettre mes applications sur itunes, il ne me propose pas automatiquement de transférer mes achats dans ma bibliothèque comme c'est décrit dans le guide utilisateur.  elles apparaissent à l illustration de l ecran de l iphone  mais elles ne se déplacent pas dans itunes, alors qu auparavant certaines s y etaient mises?  ils disent aussi que l on peut voir l historique de nos achats fait depuis l apple store via l iphone en visualisant mon compte, effectivement mais toutes n apparaissent pas ( évidemment la plus importante pour moi et la plus chère qui plus est!). J aimerais pouvoir récuperer toutes mes applications dans le nouvel iphone. Merci encore et peut être aurez vous réponse à mes nouvelles questions?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------

j ai en fait trouvé la réponse dans une autre discussion, au  cas ou quelqu un serait dans le même cas, cela ne se fait pas automatiquement, il faut aller dans fichiers et transferer achats de l iphone.


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Décembre 2009)

Tes applis sont normalement conservé sur itunes s tu as bien synchronisé ton témphone avec


----------

